# Πώς προφέρεται το «ευ»;



## Alexandra (Dec 29, 2011)

Σύμφωνα με τον ρεπόρτερ του ΑΝΤ1 που άκουσα μόλις, η έκφραση "ευ αγωνίζεσθαι" προφέρεται "εβ αγωνίζεσθαι".


----------



## nickel (Dec 29, 2011)

Ως γνωστόν, το γράμμα _υ_ στις ακολουθίες _αυ_ και _ευ_ αντιστοιχεί άλλοτε στο φώνημα [β], όταν ακολουθεί φωνήεν ή ηχηρό σύμφωνο, π.χ. _αυλή_, και άλλοτε στο φώνημα [φ], όταν ακολουθεί άηχο σύμφωνο, π.χ. _αυτός_ (αντέγραψα από την καινούργια γραμματική). Οπότε ο άνθρωπος πρόφερε το «ευ α~» όπως και την Εύα. Αμ τι τα ήθελε το _υ_ να είναι τη μια [ι], την άλλη [β] και την παράλλη [φ]; Δεν είχε ακούσει που λένε «ουκ εν τω πολλώ το εβ εφ»;


----------



## daeman (Dec 29, 2011)

Ευαγωνίζεσθαι υπέρ ευαγούς (η Εύα το κουμαντάριζε) ιδρύματος εν Λασβεγία Λιβαδίαις, πλην όμως εις μάτην.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 29, 2011)

Θεωρώ ορθή τη συνεκφορά _εβαγωνίζεσθαι _(ευ αγωνίζεσθαι), όπως ακριβώς έχουμε και τις καθιερωμένες συνεκφορές _κούρεφτο _(κούρευ' το) και _μάζεφτα _(μάζευ' τα).


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 30, 2011)

Φαντάσου την εξής περίπτωση. Λέει κάποιος στον ρεπόρτερ, "Μην το λες όλο μαζί, παιδί μου, είναι δύο λέξεις. Πες τες χωριστά". Τι θα έκανε τότε; Θα έλεγε "εφ" ή "εβ"; Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι είπε "εβ" από άγνοια, όχι από άποψη περί συνεκφοράς. Να συμπληρώσω ότι τον άκουσα να λέει δύο λέξεις και να τις τονίζει χωριστά.

Εξάλλου η συνεκφορά "κούρευ' το" είναι καθιερωμένη επειδή ανήκει στην καθομιλουμένη, πώς είναι δυνατόν να καθιερωθεί συνεκφορά του "ευ αγωνίζεσθαι" όταν είναι αρχαίο απολίθωμα που χρησιμοποιείται τόσο σπάνια; Ίσως αν το "ευ αγωνίζεσθαι" ακουγόταν από τα χείλη του Μήτσου τόσο συχνά όσο το "κούρευ' το", να είχαμε και το φαινόμενο να του αλλάξουμε την ορθογραφία για να μην μπερδεύουμε τον Μήτσο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 30, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Εξάλλου η συνεκφορά "κούρευ' το" είναι καθιερωμένη επειδή ανήκει στην καθομιλουμένη, πώς είναι δυνατόν να καθιερωθεί συνεκφορά του "ευ αγωνίζεσθαι" όταν είναι αρχαίο απολίθωμα που χρησιμοποιείται τόσο σπάνια;



Στο νήμα για το ευ αγωνίζεσθαι, είχαμε μισοκαταλήξει ότι μάλλον είναι νεότερο κατασκεύασμα.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 30, 2011)

Εντάξει, μπορεί να μην είναι αρχαίο-αρχαίο, αλλά η χρήση του απαρέμφατου τι είναι;


----------



## SBE (Dec 30, 2011)

Εγώ δε θυμάμαι να έχω ακούσει ποτέ κανέναν να λέει εφ αγωνίζεσθαι και δε βλέπω το λάθος, και το έχω ακουσει πολλλές φορές από πολύ κόσμο- και φιλόλογους. Θα μου πείτε τώρα και ουκ εν τω πολλώ το εφ (το F?????).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 30, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Εντάξει, μπορεί να μην είναι αρχαίο-αρχαίο, αλλά η χρήση του απαρέμφατου τι είναι;


Εμένα μου κάνει για εθνοσωτήριο τσιτάτο, αλλά φυσικά δεν μπορώ να το τεκμηριώσω πουθενά.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 30, 2011)

SBE said:


> ...και το έχω ακουσει πολλλές φορές από πολύ κόσμο- και φιλόλογους.


Ναι, δυστυχώς δεν είναι εγγύηση η ιδιότητα του φιλολόγου. Έχω ακούσει κι εγώ από φιλολόγους λάθη, όπως έχω ακούσει να υποστηρίζουν (άρα και να διδάσκουν στους μαθητές τους) λανθασμένες εκδοχές για ετυμολογία λέξεων, αλλά και να χάβουν αμάσητες τις "λερναίες" δοξασίες.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 30, 2011)

Η σύμφραση «ευ αγωνίζεσθαι» προφέρεται από όλους /ev/, και είναι οι ίδιοι όλοι που λένε «ουκ εν τω πολλώ το ευ» /ef/. Λόγω της πλήρους κατίσχυσης του ήχου /v/ (εγώ εικάζω λόγω συνεκφοράς), και η επανανάλυση (να πει δλδ κάποιος τις δύο συστατικές λέξεις χωρίς συνεκφορά) πιθανότατα πάλι /v/ θα δώσει. Επίσης, έχω παρατηρήσει ότι πολλοί ομιλητές και το _ευ ζην_ το προφέρουν με /ev/.


----------



## SBE (Dec 30, 2011)

Εβ ζειν στάνταρ, ποτέ δεν το έχω ακουσει αλλιώς.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 30, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Η σύμφραση «ευ αγωνίζεσθαι» προφέρεται από όλους /ev/...


Κόψε κάτι :)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 30, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Κόψε κάτι :)


Όλους πλην Αλεξάνδρας.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 30, 2011)

SBE said:


> Εβ ζειν στάνταρ, ποτέ δεν το έχω ακουσει αλλιώς.


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι και η 3Ε που το γράφει efzin, αν πηγαίνει με τη γνήσια κι όχι τη μητσέικη προφορά, τότε πάλι f = /v/ (ενώ ff = /f/)· πρβλ. την περίπτωση των of και off.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 30, 2011)

Ξέρεις ότι μόνο ένας τρόπος υπάρχει να τελειώσει μια διαφωνία μαζί σου: να σ' αφήσω να έχεις την τελευταία λέξη. End of discussion, λοιπόν. 

Δεν υπάρχει "εφ", υπάρχει μόνο "εβ". Όπως δεν υπάρχει "σνομπ", υπάρχει μόνο "ζνομπ". Και όποιοι το προφέρουν "σν" κάνουν λάθος. Μπορεί να είμαι και η μόνη Ελληνίδα στον κόσμο που το προφέρω "σν", αντί για "ζν".

:lol::s


----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Το είχα σίγουρο ότι θα γινόταν αυτή η συζήτηση, για να δείξει ότι με διαφορετικό τρόπο το προφέρει ο καθένας μας, κάτι σαν το _διά / δια_. Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει, βέβαια, τι κάνανε οι αρχαίοι (ποιοι αρχαίοι;) με το –_υ_– τους. Τι κάνουμε εμείς εδώ; Η προσωπική μου άποψη (δεν έχω διαβάσει κάτι κάπου, αλλά όλο και κάτι θα υπάρχει) είναι ότι δεν έχουμε συνεκφορά, δηλαδή δεν έχουμε [evaγonízesθe] όπως έχουμε _ευαγές_ [evaγés]. Έχουμε δύο χωριστές λέξεις, [éf aγonízesθe], όπου το _ευ_ προφέρεται όπως το μοναχικό _ευ_ στο τέλος τού «ουκ εν τω πολλώ το ευ» (δεν αλλάζει η προφορά αυτού του «ευ» από τη λέξη που ακολουθεί!). Αν το «ευ» υπάρχει περίπτωση να προφέρεται [ev] στο _ευ αγωνίζεσθαι_ ή στο _ευ ζην_ (με «η», παρακαλώ, το «ζην»), το ΛΚΝ θα έπρεπε να το λέει στην προφορά του, όπως το λέει στο πρόθημα _ευ–_.


----------



## sarant (Dec 30, 2011)

Κι εγώ πάντως λέω ev αγωνίζεσθαι, ef ζην, ουκ εν τω πολλώ το ef.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 30, 2011)

Εγώ είμαι σίγουρος ότι λέω ef αγωνίζεσθαι όταν φοράω τα καλά μου, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος τι λέω (και από ποιο σημείο και μετά) στην ταβέρνα (μέχρι και evzin μπορώ να σας πω...).

Η αντίστοιχη πλάκα στα γερμανικά γίνεται με το όνομα ... Eva. Θα το ακούσετε και Έβα, και Έφα, και κάτι ανάμεσα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2011)

sarant said:


> Κι εγώ πάντως λέω ev αγωνίζεσθαι, ef ζην [...]


Εδώ έχουμε lapsus clavis ή αντίφαση;
Διότι κανένας δεν είπε ότι τα λέει έτσι. Ή και τα δύο [ev] ή και τα δύο [ef] λένε.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 30, 2011)

nickel said:


> Εδώ έχουμε lapsus clavis ή αντίφαση;
> Διότι κανένας δεν είπε ότι τα λέει έτσι. Ή και τα δύο [ev] ή και τα δύο [ef] λένε.


Κι εγώ όπως ακριβώς ο σαραντ, αλλά σε βιαστικό λόγο μπορεί να μου βγει και ev ζην.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 30, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Όλους πλην Αλεξάνδρας.


Προλαβαίνω; Τσάκω κι από μένα δύο ε*φ*!


----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2011)

Να σου ευχηθώ το ως ευ παρέστης, λοιπόν...


----------



## meidei (Dec 30, 2011)

Εδώ μερικές φορές λέω και [εvt̬ixos], τι να λέμε τώρα...


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 30, 2011)

Εγώ, στον δικό μου κόσμο, πρώτη φορά ακούω για εβ ζειν και εβ αγωνίζεσθαι. Και όχι μόνο, εδώ που τα λέμε. Στην Θεσσαλονίκη είναι πολύ συνηθισμένη και η επιστροφή στο σίγμα πριν από το μι (σμήνος αντί ζμήνος, καθαρισμός αντί καθαριζμός, εσμός αντί εζμός, θεσμός αντί θεζμός, κτλ). Δεν ξέρω αν είναι τάση ψωνίστικου λογιοτατισμού ή απλώς τοπική συνήθεια στην προφορά.


----------



## sarant (Dec 30, 2011)

nickel said:


> Εδώ έχουμε lapsus clavis ή αντίφαση;
> Διότι κανένας δεν είπε ότι τα λέει έτσι. Ή και τα δύο [ev] ή και τα δύο [ef] λένε.



Όχι λάπσους, έτσι (νομίζω ότι) τα λέω.


----------



## SBE (Dec 30, 2011)

Evtichos or eftichos, στο σχολείο έμαθα ότι το ευ και το αυ προφέρονται εφ και αφ πριν από δ γ ζ λ ρ μ ν και εφ και αφ πριν από π τ κ θ χ σ ξ ψ είτε αυτά είναι στην ίδια λέξη είτε αρχίζει από αυτά η επόμενη. Και το ευ μόνο του είναι εφ. Για να το έχω μάθει στο σχολείο δις (γυμνάσιο και δημοτικό), προφανώς έτσι το είχε η γραμματική.


----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Στην Θεσσαλονίκη είναι πολύ συνηθισμένη και η επιστροφή στο σίγμα πριν από το μι (σμήνος αντί ζμήνος, καθαρισμός αντί καθαριζμός, εσμός αντί εζμός, θεσμός αντί θεζμός, κτλ).


Εγώ να μη χάσω την ευκαιρία να πω ότι προφέρω [smáil] το _smile_ και [zmári] το _σμάρι_, ότι ελπίζω να μην τα μπερδέψουμε και τα αντιστρέψουμε (γιατί ικανούς μάς έχω), ότι η εκτέλεση του θεσπέσιου _Smile_ από τον Μάικλ Τζάκσον ήταν, για μένα, το καλύτερο τραγούδι του και το παρακάτω βιντεάκι από τα ωραιότερα στο Γιουτούμπι (μεταγραφή που θα αρέσει στον sarant).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 30, 2011)

nickel said:


> [...] από τα ωραιότερα στο Γιουτούμπι (μεταγραφή που θα αρέσει στον sarant).


Να προτείνω το _Γιουτούμπης_. Ο Γκούγκλης αγόρασε πρόσφατα τον Γιουτούμπη... :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2011)

SBE said:


> Evtichos or eftichos, στο σχολείο έμαθα ότι το ευ και το αυ προφέρονται εφ και αφ πριν από δ γ ζ λ ρ μ ν και εφ και αφ πριν από π τ κ θ χ σ ξ ψ είτε αυτά είναι στην ίδια λέξη είτε αρχίζει από αυτά η επόμενη. Και το ευ μόνο του είναι εφ. Για να το έχω μάθει στο σχολείο δις (γυμνάσιο και δημοτικό), προφανώς έτσι το είχε η γραμματική.



Εδώ πρέπει να παρέμβω για να πω ότι δεν ξέρω να υπάρχει γραμματική της δημοτικής (ή της αρχαίας, π.χ. Τζάρτζανος, για τον τρόπο που εμείς προφέρουμε τα αρχαία ελληνικά) που να αναφέρεται σε _επόμενη λέξη_. Η μόνη «υπόδειξη» που γνωρίζω είναι η περιγραφή που κάνει το ΛΚΝ, το οποίο διαπιστώνουμε ότι δεν έχει αντιληφθεί ότι ομιλητές της ελληνικής έχουν επεκτείνει τον κανόνα και στη λέξη _ευ_. Δεν έχει σημασία το ότι εγώ το θεωρώ λάθος επειδή η λέξη τονίζεται και δεν κάνει liaison με την επόμενη, αλλά διατηρεί την ίδια προφορά όπως και οι λέξεις της γαλλικής όταν δεν κάνουν liaison.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 30, 2011)

Όντως, αυτό το "είτε αρχίζει από αυτό η επόμενη" δεν θυμάμαι να το συνάντησα ποτέ στη γραμματική του σχολείου.


----------



## sarant (Dec 30, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Να προτείνω το _Γιουτούμπης_. Ο Γκούγκλης αγόρασε πρόσφατα τον Γιουτούμπη... :)



Όπως λέγαμε "Ο Θεοτούμπης" :)


----------



## Elsa (Dec 30, 2011)

sarant said:


> Όπως λέγαμε "Ο Θεοτούμπης" :)


ή όπως έλεγα (μόνο εγώ μάλλον :s ) "ο Γιαρούμπης"


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 30, 2011)

sarant said:


> Όπως λέγαμε "Ο Θεοτούμπης" :)


Το οποίον;


----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2011)

Θεομπαίχτης. (Και ψευδώνυμο του Ροΐδη.)


Ως προς το αρσενικό, ο Γιουτούμπης: Προτιμώ το ουδέτερο, το Γιουτούμπι, επειδή το βλέπω σαν αποκούμπι.


----------



## Costas (Jan 1, 2012)

Καλή χρονιά!

Κι εμένα γράφτε με σ' αυτούς που λένε εφ αγωνίζεσθαι. Για το ευ ζην, σίγουρα εφ ζην σε μοντεράτη άρθρωση· σε πρέστη, δεν ξέρω. Άλλωστε, από μια ταχύτητα και πάνω δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί κανείς να ακούσει τη διαφορά ανάμεσα στο φζ και το βζ, ενώ το εφ-α ξεχωρίζει πάντα από το εβ-α.

Επίσης, διαβάζοντας αρχαία, π.χ. _δειλοὺς εὖ ἔρδοντι ματαιοτάτη χάρις ἐστίν∙ ... οὔτε κακοὺς εὖ δρῶν εὖ πάλιν ἀντιλάβοις. ... εὖ δ' ἀγαθοὶ...εὖ οἶδ' ὅτι...εὖ ἴσθ' ὅτι_, θα προβληματιστώ τα μάλα, ίσως άλυτα. Δεν μου πάει να πω εβ-έρδοντι, ούτε εβ-δρων, αλλά μου πάει να πω _και_ εβ-δ' αγαθοί, και πολύ περισσότερο εβ-οίδ'/ίσθ' ότι παρά εφ-οίδ'/ίσθ' ότι. Τελικά, μικρή σημασία έχει πώς θα το πεις, και καταλήγω για άλλη μια φορά στην άποψη ότι δεν χρειάζεται να επιμένουμε σε τέτοια θέματα με την έννοια του σωστού-λάθους. Από την άλλη όμως, ότι *όλοι* το λένε έτσι ή αλλιώς, επίσης όχι.

Αυτό το πρόβλημα με το ευ το θυμάμαι νομίζω και από μια περίπτωση στη βυζαντινή ψαλμωδία· άμα τη θυμηθώ, θα τη γράψω, γιατί είχε γούστο.


----------



## Philip (Jan 1, 2012)

Το *Βασιλεύ * πώς προφέρεται; Μας βοηθάει καθόλου με το θέμα του εύ;


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2012)

Πάντα [vasiléf], ό,τι κι αν ακολουθεί, νομίζω. Ή, πώς θα διαβάσουμε σήμερα στον μείζονα Ιππία του Πλάτωνα τη φράση «Φεῦ ὡς εὖ λέγεις».


----------



## Themis (Jan 2, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι σωστά το θέτει ο Κώστας στο #36, αν και εγώ έχω ακούσει μόνο το ev αγωνίζεσθαι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 2, 2012)

Συγγνώμη ρε παιδιά, αλλά εγώ όσες φορές κι αν προσπαθήσω να πω "εβ αγωνίζεσθαι", ακούω "ε, βαγονίζεσθε" (συνωστίζεστε στο βαγόνι).


----------



## Costas (Jan 2, 2012)

Philip said:


> Το *Βασιλεύ * πώς προφέρεται; Μας βοηθάει καθόλου με το θέμα του εύ;





nickel said:


> Πάντα [vasiléf], ό,τι κι αν ακολουθεί, νομίζω. Ή, πώς θα διαβάσουμε σήμερα στον μείζονα Ιππία του Πλάτωνα τη φράση «Φεῦ ὡς εὖ λέγεις».



Ναι. Ακόμα και στο "Βασιλεύ ουράνιε, Παράκλητε...", πάντα Βασιλέφ ουράνιε ακούγεται.

Μάλλον η τάση για προφορά εβ αφορά κυρίως άκλιτα επιρρήματα όπως το ευ, που έχουν την τάση να γίνουν σώμα με την επόμενη λέξη, είτε ενόψει σύνθεσης είτε και μόνο όταν δεν τα τονίζουμε ιδιαίτερα τα ίδια. Αυτό επίσης που λέει ο Hellegennes ισχύει κατά τη γνώμη μου, δηλ. από τη μια η ευφωνία σπρώχνει τα χείλια σου να πουν ασυνείδητα εβ, από την άλλη η μέριμνα για το νόημα, δηλ. να ακουστεί η λέξη ευ=καλώς, σε τραβά προς την προφορά εφ. Άλλωστε σε έναν μη γνώστη πρέπει να του εξηγήσεις ότι μια σύνθετη λέξη με το ευ- έχει σχέση με το καλο-, δεν είναι αυτονόητο (τελείως ανεξάρτητα άραγε από το αν προφέρεται εφ ή έβ, ή μήπως το ευτυχώς είναι κατά τι λιγότερο αδιαφανές από το ευελπιστώ;)

Να και μια λίστα με τις μόνες δημοτικές λέξεις που εντόπισα αναζητώντας ευ% στο ΛΚΝ:

ευαγγέλιο -> βαγγέλιο
ευγενικός
εύκολος [αντίθ. δύσκολος]
ευκολο- (αντικαθιστά πολλά αρχαία ευ-) [αντίθ. δυσκολο-]
ευλαβικός
ευλογάω -> βλογάω
εύμορφος -> έμορφος, όμορφος
ευρίσκω -> βρίσκω
ευχαριστώ -> φχαριστάω/ώ
ευτυχία [αντίθ. δυστυχία]
ευχ(κ)ή
εύχομαι

Από αυτά, τα μόνα δημοτικά ζευγάρια αντιθέτων είναι τα εύκολος-δύσκολος και τα ευτυχία-δυστυχία. Και τα δύο έχουν προφορά εφ. Δεν ξέρω όμως αν από αυτό μπορεί να συναχθεί ότι το εφ είναι κάπως λιγότερο ασαφές νοηματικά στον μη λόγιο από το εβ, αν και αυτή είναι η διαίσθησή μου.

Επίσης, το ευ- έχει αντικατασταθεί σε πλείστες περιπτώσεις από το ευκολο-, το οποίο έτσι "εγενήθη εις κεφαλήν γωνίας". Ωστόσο η ευκοίλια έγινε τσίρλα!...


----------

